# Canon PowerShot G5 X & PowerShot G9 X Leak



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 7, 2015)

```
As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/powershot-g16-s120-to-be-replaced-in-october-cr2/" target="_blank">we reported a few weeks ago</a>, both the PowerShot G16 and PowerShot S120 are being replaced and images and specs for the new cameras have leaked. As we can see, the naming of the models has changed to fall inline with the rest of the G series of prosumer PowerShot cameras.</p>
<p><strong>G5 X specs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sensor: 1 inches 20.2 MP back-illuminated</li>
<li>Lens: 8.8-36.8mm F1.8-2.8 (35mm 24-100mm f/1.8-2.8)</li>
<li>Size: 112 mm x 76 mm x 44 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 337 g</li>
<li>LCD Monitor: 3 inches. 1.04 million dot</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>G9 X specs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sensor: 1 inches 20.2 MP back-illuminated</li>
<li>Lens: 10.2-30.6mm F2.0-4.9 (35mm 28-85mm f/2.0-4.9)</li>
<li>Size: 98 mm x 58 mm x 31 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 209 g</li>
<li>LCD Monitor: 3 inches. 1.04 million dot</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22769 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_f001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_f001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g5x_f001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g5x_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g5x_t001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_f001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_f001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g9x_silver_f001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/canon_g9x_silver_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon_g9x_silver_t001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## rs (Oct 7, 2015)

Does this hint at an end to the sub 1" sensor compacts from Canon?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 7, 2015)

G5X seems to have a fairly large electronic display.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 7, 2015)

G9x is exactly the same size as my S95!

G5x has an OVF!! alleluia! (So why the f*** they did G3X without EVF??)


----------



## slclick (Oct 7, 2015)

G5X is one good looking camera. (The other 50% say it's Fugly) I'm in the former camp. It's all 80's entry level Nikon looking.


----------



## dufflover (Oct 8, 2015)

hmm, so looks like the G7X is still the one to get for those wanting to keep a pocket portability size (with still "fast" lens performance)?


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 8, 2015)

Definitely that slow lens on the G9X is unacceptable. 



dufflover said:


> hmm, so looks like the G7X is still the one to get for those wanting to keep a pocket portability size (with still "fast" lens performance)?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 8, 2015)

Damn that G9X is one good looking camera. if its priced below 600$ mark its going tobe hard not to purchase one for carry around purposes.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 8, 2015)

slclick said:


> G5X is one good looking camera. (The other 50% say it's Fugly) I'm in the former camp. It's all 80's entry level Nikon looking.


+1
I like it
I like it even better if what I read elsewhere about it using a Sony sensor is true.
Now it that lens performs well too... Could be a winner.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Oct 8, 2015)

Holy cow it says this thing is actually smaller than my G11. I'm slightly blown away by that. I'd rather have no EFV my self but in any case wow. 

Some of my favorite cloud formations and other "I got to be there" nature moments were captured with the G11 I kept in my pocket while questing around. If this camera fits in my shorts/jeans pocket like my G11 did then I'm sold/ 

My 6D isn't "always on me" in those situations which is why I like a camera like this.


----------



## casperl (Oct 8, 2015)

G9X, now that's a camera I will bring with me anywhere anytime


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 8, 2015)

rs said:


> Does this hint at an end to the sub 1" sensor compacts from Canon?



Good, that means the G16 _is_ the last of its species (highest-end tiny-sensored compact). Glad I have one both for practical uses and nostalgia sake ;D

Speaking of nostalgia, the G5X looks worryingly 'vintage', something Canon has managed to largely avoid until now... it does look cute, kind-a like a tiny SLR ;D


----------



## Aglet (Oct 8, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Just had a look at G3X scores; yup, pretty decent. Better than G11/12 at mid ISO, lower noise floor at lower ISO (better DR  ) so if the G5X is similarly spec'd and not overpriced, it'd make a great little travel companion if it's similar or smaller size.
EVF! Yes! Sure wish the old G11/12 had even a rudimentary one tho it was fairly usable outdoors and provided me with lots of great close-up shots in the field when I could keep the ISO at 80 to 200.
This might be the first Canon in a long time I'll buy. Could then ditch my older G's if the lens on this new one isn't mushy in the corners.


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 8, 2015)

powershot2012 said:


> Definitely that slow lens on the G9X is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on what you consider slow. It will perform better in low-light than S120 which it replaces (and it would perform better in low-light even if S120 had the same sensor tech). Zoom range is however a bit shorter which is a pity.

BTW one cannot break the laws of physics.


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks line sony A7


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Oct 8, 2015)

...I have missed using my AE-1Program. I guess someone in Canon's design team/executive did too..? Not a fan of the throwback design.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 8, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely that slow lens on the G9X is unacceptable.
> ...



yeah, the less is shorter 80 vs. 100mm but also less wide 28 vs. 24mm.
So is the tradeoff for real pocketability...
But maybe this lens will be less soft in the corners compared to G7X/G5X one.


----------



## LDS (Oct 8, 2015)

AE-1Burnham said:


> ...I have missed using my AE-1Program. I guess someone in Canon's design team/executive did too..? Not a fan of the throwback design.



I find it more a "flat" design than a "retro" one, although old cameras were also "flat" due to the difficulties and costs of molding or machining curved sufaces. Don't know it this is also a way to keep production costs down. Anyway, although it doesn't look too different from the actual Gxx designs, it's not a Canon "conventional" design, especially since the M line didn't use this look (although I hope the next high end model takes some ideas from this).

Anyway, I recentrly took my old A-1 out of storage for some shots with its FD 135/2, and every time I wonder how light and small it is - and then it wasn't one of the smaller cameras (not so much the lens!). Maybe Canon could really copy some of its old successful designs, some are clear enough to look good even today.


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like Canon is stuck in 2012 and the rest of us are going into 2016.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 8, 2015)

powershot2012 said:


> Looks like Canon is stuck in 2012 and the rest of us are going into 2016.


Could you explain why you feel this way? I do not see your point? design? sensor size?


----------



## zim (Oct 8, 2015)

LDS said:


> I find it more a "flat" design than a "retro" one, although old cameras were also "flat" due to the difficulties and costs of molding or machining curved sufaces. Don't know it this is also a way to keep production costs down. Anyway, although it doesn't look too different from the actual Gxx designs, it's not a Canon "conventional" design, especially since the M line didn't use this look (although I hope the next high end model takes some ideas from this).



I agree, no more retro than the Sony A7's which I think the G5X has more than a passing resemblance to. I get the feeling Canon are experimenting here. I'm imaging an upscale, apsc sensor and a EOSM mount.
I think this design is very interesting.

Regards


----------



## Crosswind (Oct 8, 2015)

Solar Eagle said:


> My 6D isn't "always on me" in those situations which is why I like a camera like this.



Same here. Even if the 6D is one of the "smaller" FF DSLRs, it's still far too big for "everyday carry-around everywhere" - if you get it. So I'm also looking for a decent backup camera body. A mini EOS M or this G5X would be perfect if the price doesn't start too high. 

When shooting at daytime, the quality difference between APS-C and FX isn't THAT huge from what I have experienced. It only starts to show up in low light. For that matter I can grab my 6D.

P.S.: I like that retro style G5X


----------



## DigiAngel (Oct 8, 2015)

That G5X is a nice lokking thing, seems to have quite a huge EVF and an exposure comp dial..nice..hope they dont price it RX100 IV teritory...


----------



## roxics (Oct 8, 2015)

Sony sensors?


----------



## skybc (Oct 8, 2015)

I am REALLY bummed about the "S120 Replacement". Since the hints, I have been hoping every day to come here and find more info, but this definitely doesn't so it for me. I had the Original S90, and since upgraded to the S120 when it came out. The S120 allowed me to mix my two most passionate hobbies - mountain running and photography. Mountain running takes me to places that would typically require multi day hikes with copious amount of gear, but instead I can reach these objectives in hours, and hitting just the right time of day. My trusty S120 comes along often, because I can easily carry it in my running shorts or vest, but at *24mm wide*, it allows the opportunity for some nice landscapes. Sure it has its limitations, like sensor noise in particular. But photography is about compromises, and what it always can do for me is get me the shot I need. The combination of RAW in concert with 24mm always allows me to capture images that my iPhone cannot. 

I can live with the 80mm at the short end on the new model, as the increased pixel count could surely be cropped to compensate. And even though the lens is a bit slow, I agree that the ability to handle low light should help. But there is just no replacement for 24mm on the wide end. :-\


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2015)

Aglet said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...



The G3X uses the same sensor that is in the Sony RX10, the Panasonic FZ1000, and the Sony RX100 III. The lens is outstanding good too.

This is a very interesting read. https://luminous-landscape.com/canon-g3x-review/

Though I am sure the G5X specs won't interest Michael, I find the loss of 100-600mm inconsequential in a compact and would be very interested in the G5X compared to the M series as my smaller camera solution. 24-100 f1,8-2.8 sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## aceflibble (Oct 8, 2015)

The lens stats are disingenuous. The 35mm equivalent apertures are actually f/4.95-7.7 (let's call it f/5-f/8) and f/5.5-13.475 (let's say f/5.6-f/13.5). You can't equate the focal length and not also equate the aperture. Both in terms of the simple maths behind how you arrive at an aperture number and also the effect of the depth of field and light efficiently gathered relative to the sensor size, saying a 8.8-36.8mm f/1.8-2.8 lens is equivalent to 24-100mm f/1.8-2.8 is simply lying. It's_ technically_ an f/1.8-2.8 with an_ equivalent_ field of view as 24-100mm, but it is not an equivalent 24-100mm field of view _with an equivalent_ f/1.8-2.8. Citing the technical specification for one part while suggesting the equivalent specification of another is downright disgusting.

... That piece of marketing BS aside, I like the look of both. I've been thinking of getting a new PowerShot for my father since he's still using a G7 and with a third grandchild on the way, he could probably do with something more up-to-date. Maybe I'll hold off to see what price these new ones come in at.


----------



## Pompo (Oct 9, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Looks line sony A7



that's why I kinda like it!


----------



## Adelino (Oct 9, 2015)

Aren't the lens specs the same as the G7X? So what would be different? The EVF? That is a major feature but I was hopping for something with a bit more reach, 24-180ish would be ideal for me. The G3X is too big for me and I don't care about the 600mm anyway. I like the look of both though.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> > ...edit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good article indeed, I missed that one. I know the 600mm end of that Tamron is soft but the little G3X is doing a great job on the long end. Noise performance it pretty decent too, being nearly as much sensor as an MFT body.
G5x could be pretty impressive if they can keep that lens performing well from end to end. Would be quite a bonus to have good video AF too. Hmmm... this could compete well with my EM10!


----------



## dufflover (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't think it is a new lens but would be nice if it was. The original G7X lens has a few weaknesses vs the RX100 III, at least going off the official + user reviews which is what is pushing me to pick up a used Sony mk3 instead, but if you're going to increases the overall size of the camera it means the same lens compromises don't have to be made either. Although yeah not use of R&D funds to do that ofcourse.


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes! In 2012, the G9X would had been impressive, that was when Sony released the original RX100. Sorry, but it's now almost 2016 and we are on the RX100 IV and seems like Canon has missed the mark yet again...no excuse for that slow lens let alone lacking any advancement the competition didn't offer nearly 4 years ago. Nice camera, but yesterday's news and specs.

*Canonitis: Noun/Latin origin - To never go the full step you really need to innovate and take over the market.*

Just like the G3X, lacking a built in EVF and slow lens, G7X (well we all know the story there), G1X II, lacking modern sensor made it still trail the RX100 series, and the pattern continues...



hachu21 said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Canon is stuck in 2012 and the rest of us are going into 2016.
> ...


----------



## cheggs (Oct 9, 2015)

powershot2012 said:


> Just like the G3X, lacking a built in EVF and slow lens, G7X (well we all know the story there), G1X II, lacking modern sensor made it still trail the RX100 series, and the pattern continues...



I'm loving my G7X, serving me really well. I don't have any quibbles apart from the battery life - an additional £12 non-Canon version sorted that out though...


----------



## moreorless (Oct 10, 2015)

The big potential draws of the GX5 will probably be the handling and maybe the EVF being better than Sony's pop up gimmick. I'm actually supprized its taken this long for anyone to release a 1 inch sensor compact that's pocketable(albeit more coat pocket) yet actually has decent controls and grip.

My guess is if we see more 1/1.7' sensor cameras from canon they will be superzooms.


----------



## Smarti (Oct 10, 2015)

It seams to have a tilting monitor!!!! Would be great!


----------



## okaro (Oct 10, 2015)

powershot2012 said:


> Yes! In 2012, the G9X would had been impressive, that was when Sony released the original RX100. Sorry, but it's now almost 2016 and we are on the RX100 IV and seems like Canon has missed the mark yet again...no excuse for that slow lens let alone lacking any advancement the competition didn't offer nearly 4 years ago. Nice camera, but yesterday's news and specs.



Sony RX100 IV weights 298 grams and is 41 mm tick. Canon G9 X weights 209 grams and is 31 mm tick. Sony is 42 % heavier and 32 % ticker. Can you name any camera with one inch sensor which is as small as the G9 X?


----------



## okaro (Oct 10, 2015)

rs said:


> Does this hint at an end to the sub 1" sensor compacts from Canon?



Only at the top models. There still is demand for the SX-series as well as the Ixus/Ixy/Elph-series.


----------



## noncho (Oct 10, 2015)

If you have G7 X - small camera with relatively big sensor and good lens, but no viewfinger.
If you made G9 X - very small camera with relatively big sensor and not so impressive lens.

... then you have to made G5 X a with something like 24-160 lens, even if have to be bigger. It's already bigger due the viewfinger. 

For me that can be a sweet spot between too big Sony RX10 and G7 X. I would appreciate even 16MP 2/3" sensor with 24-160 2.8 to be compact.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 11, 2015)

powershot2012 said:


> *Canonitis: Noun/Latin origin - To never go the full step you really need to innovate and take over the market.*



What does 'take over' mean? If there's one thing Canon does well, it's sell cameras. They may not be the best, but they sure sell a lot.

(Hint: creating the most innovative product is not necessarily how you dominate or even succeed in a market).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2015)

scyrene said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > *Canonitis: Noun/Latin origin - To never go the full step you really need to innovate and take over the market.*
> ...



I think Canon _is_ the best, not from an innovation point of view or any specific technology such as image sensors, but because Canon has the most robust DSLR _system_ available. Conservative advancements and careful marketing with respect to product positioning (what we would call camera's with 'crippled' features) are a logical part of that, but it means you also have the best compatibility of products across the range as well as product history imaginable. Coupled with what I believe are the best ergonomics in the DSLR market, and a strong and recognizable product design style, Canon EOS continues to be a winner.

Now if we look at innovation, Sony is my favorite - but it comes at a cost with Sony struggling to attain green figures year on end. The new alpha mirrorless camera's are a winner but the system itself is relatively only very young. There is great promise in the FE-mount and clearly Sony has moved their attention from developing lenses for E-mount to FE-mount, but I wonder if they're not shifting lens development too much away from the APS-C system if you look at overall marketing potential and revenue. They could do with (much) better entry level and mid-range glass at more competitive prices because the performance of the range of optical offerings for the (advanced) amateur is somewhat disappointing - and it's a big financial stretch to get the better optics higher in the range.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 11, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > powershot2012 said:
> ...



Well said. Although I try to avoid terms like 'best', as they're rather subjective, your position is well considered


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2015)

scyrene said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



You're right of course. And it's my personal -subjective- opinion that they're the 'best' in offering an all-round camera system. Of course if I thought Canon was the best overall... I wouldn't also have and use a Sony Alpha 6000


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh but the super slow lens of the G9X is so 2013.

Don't care the weight or size, the G9X is old as Sony did the RX100 II nearly 3 years ago and Canon decides to now copy and use Sonys sensor...,Brilliant Canon!



okaro said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! In 2012, the G9X would had been impressive, that was when Sony released the original RX100. Sorry, but it's now almost 2016 and we are on the RX100 IV and seems like Canon has missed the mark yet again...no excuse for that slow lens let alone lacking any advancement the competition didn't offer nearly 4 years ago. Nice camera, but yesterday's news and specs.
> ...


----------



## MichaelFasani (Nov 16, 2015)

I think I still want the G7 X as second camera for making vlogs and clips for YouTUbe of my photo shoots.


----------

